# Good Lure / Rig supply source



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I build all of my own rigs, make my sinkers and _used_ to dabble in bucktails. What I am looking for is a good online shop that offers a wide range of stuff at good prices. I am most interested in bucktail teasers, squid bodies, plastic coated wire leader, spinner blades etc. I already have sources for sinker material and I think lure craft is a good place for plastic worm making.

so where do you guys shop? I know I can use ebay for some of the stuff (I have) but I guess I have fond memories of places I used to frequent online in the late 90's that are no longer there


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i get a lot of stuff from www.jannsnetcraft.com ...they have a good selection and ship fast...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats one that I have used in the past but a casual look on the website did not prosuce much. Maybe I am not looking deep enough


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

stamina.com. lot of blades and beads.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Barlow's is another good one. I get about half of my stuff thru the poorman's route. Flea markets, craft stores, yardsales etc.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

www.staminainc.com


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bulk supply*

terminaltackle.com

Thats who I use.


----------

